# How do I pair up a male and a female



## Alan123

I have a male and a female bird but I dont know how to pair them up. They dont seem to pair up with each other. Can someone help me on how to pair up a male and a female pigeon


----------



## sdymacz

Are they the only birds? if yes then they should pair up on their own very quickly if they haven't been separated from their mates which could take couple of months. Length of pairing also depend on the breed of pigeon.
Fancy will pair quicker then racing type.

To speed up the process
separate the two bird so they cant see each other, provide food high in nutritional value to stimulate breeding, fresh grit and water for each bird. When they start calling to each other let them see each other but keep them separated, when you see that the cock bird squatting and calling the hen get a nest bowl, he will go in to it and he will call more loudly, hen will bob her head as if she is agreeing. Now you can put the birds together under watch, cock will be aggressive at times and he can hurt the hen.
When she accepts him she will spread the tail and wings, she will charge the cock appearing that she will bump the chest with him.
they should mate withing day or two, then the cock will be driving the hen on too the nest to keep her there. eggs will be laid around ten days after mating. young should hatch eighteen days after being laying.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf

how old are they .. if there not to young than do as sdymack says


----------



## Alan123

I have 6 birds and none of them will pair up by themselves. Can I just let them out and pair up or do I have to use that way. I have only let 3 of them fly because the other 3 are older so its not safe yet but will they pair up on their own and how long will it take. i really want to see squekers born. THNX


----------



## Pollo70

Make sure you know for sure what their gender is, I've had birds that I swore were cocks and ended up being hens vise versa.


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Alan123, the first thing you need to know is their gender for sure. Just behaviour is not a guarantee of their gender. If you have 3 cocks and 3 hens then you can choose the birds to be paired as partners and can lock them as pairs in boxes with a tempotary see through partition like mesh wire so that the two birds to be paired can recognise each other and pair up fast,as you want.


----------



## spirit wings

Alan123 said:


> I have 6 birds and none of them will pair up by themselves. Can I just let them out and pair up or do I have to use that way. I have only let 3 of them fly because the other 3 are older so its not safe yet but will they pair up on their own and how long will it take. i really want to see squekers born. THNX


let them out of where?


----------



## pigeopro

I lean on my pigeons. But every year adds a super breeding material. But not too much.


----------



## Alan123

*Males and Females*

I know I have 3 males and 3 females but I think one of the male and female have already had eggs so I know it will take a long time until they find a mate again. I have 4 birds who just fly in the air and come back during the morning, afternoon, and night and during the night they sleep in their nest so I dont know if they will breed on their own if I just leave them alone or do I have to put them together in a nest? Can someone give me steps on how you guys breed so I can learn since i am new to pigeons. Thank You


----------



## Jass SamOplay

Alan123,pigeons unlike some other birds once paired mate for life. They don't swap partners after raising a clutch. Your pair will STAY AS A PAIR in your loft until you separate them. So now you have one pair on hands and have 4 birds remaining which you believe to be 2 cocks and 2 hens. So choose who you want to pair with whom. Take one cock and one hen and lock them up in a breeding box with a temporary see through partition. Its best way to ensure birds' safety so that they don't fight/hurt eachother. If fight breaks usually hen finds herself at receiving end. And once they see eachother as enemies they will keep fighting and you'll have to start over again. So put cock in one and hen in the other section. Do the same with remaining two birds too. If the birds are mature, not young and are of opposite gender then they will recognise eachother closely and will develop a liking for eachother. The cocks will start to coo,strut and dance and the hens couldn't be able to hold their excitement and will give in. They will start to kiss eachother through the partition and when that happens its time to remove the temporary partition. But observe them so that if the cock is aggressive it may hurt the hen at first. Once paired give them a nesting bowl and twigs/sticks etc. Hens lay in 8-10days(usually) after mating starts. When they lay don't let them out of loft. Its advisable to keep the breeding pairs locked up in loft so that they don't meet an accident when let out, leaving eggs/squabs behind onto your shoulders to raise.
Your welcome with your questions


----------



## Alan123

Jass SamOplay said:


> Alan123,pigeons unlike some other birds once paired mate for life. They don't swap partners after raising a clutch. Your pair will STAY AS A PAIR in your loft until you separate them. So now you have one pair on hands and have 4 birds remaining which you believe to be 2 cocks and 2 hens. So choose who you want to pair with whom. Take one cock and one hen and lock them up in a breeding box with a temporary see through partition. Its best way to ensure birds' safety so that they don't fight/hurt eachother. If fight breaks usually hen finds herself at receiving end. And once they see eachother as enemies they will keep fighting and you'll have to start over again. So put cock in one and hen in the other section. Do the same with remaining two birds too. If the birds are mature, not young and are of opposite gender then they will recognise eachother closely and will develop a liking for eachother. The cocks will start to coo,strut and dance and the hens couldn't be able to hold their excitement and will give in. They will start to kiss eachother through the partition and when that happens its time to remove the temporary partition. But observe them so that if the cock is aggressive it may hurt the hen at first. Once paired give them a nesting bowl and twigs/sticks etc. Hens lay in 8-10days(usually) after mating starts. When they lay don't let them out of loft. Its advisable to keep the breeding pairs locked up in loft so that they don't meet an accident when let out, leaving eggs/squabs behind onto your shoulders to raise.
> Your welcome with your questions


Thank You, I am going to try it today. Thank you


----------

